# Zurn PEXTM PerformaTM Barrier Tubing - ZNPA182



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the pex I'll be using real soon.


Zurn® announces the release of its new more flexible barrier tubing. The Performa tubing is up to 30% more flexible, making installation quicker and easier. The tubing is offered in sizes of 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", 3/4" and 1" diameters. The tubing is manufactured in compliance with ASTM F-876/F-877. The larger diameter of the coil will allow the tubing to uncoil straighter and lay flatter. ( we all know what it is like to deal with rolled pex, it is a pain to get it flat in the treanches) All Performa barrier coils will be easily identifible by the red stretch wrap packaging.

See pictures of the ring and fitting we are going to switch over to. These are the plastic fitting I mentioned in another thread.

Yep it means a new crimper, said we can get the crimper from our supplier for as little as $75, one of the new crimpers has a light to light up when the ring is a go, also the crimper is one hand operational, once started there is no manual release until the crimp is complete. It is a ratchet type for ease of operation.

More info here on this type of pex found in link below

http://www.zurnpex.com/portals/4/ZNPA182.pdf


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've seen that type of ring here for a while now, atleast a year or so. Haven't used them yet, they are pretty light and thin though.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a 25 year warranty on this system, you can yes ss rings on these fittings if one wants to, there not limited to this ring alone. I think the ss rings are on the way out.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Trouble is, they won't honor it


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Trouble is, they won't honor it


Thats there problem, I think the plastic fittings are the key to a failsafe fitting. Soon that is all Ca will allow, it will become widespread.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll continue to use the copper rings and the brass fittings. I haven't had a problem with the fittings at all. The only pex I have seen fail is Durapex. Overall I'm impressed with pex. I'm thinking if theres a problem with pex your going to start seeing insurance companies charge a premium or not insure a house with it all all against damages resulting in its failure.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you know when CA will be getting it? I have a few repipes comming up in the next 3-4 weks.

The fittings, Are they like a Schedule 80 PVC or some new plastic?
As for the rings, I have been using those same ones for about 3 or 4 years


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You can find the pipe on www.zurnpex.com might ask your supplier about it, the fitting are of Polymer, tough stuff, but not Schd 80, fast forward to page 20 of this PDF for the fitting/s. http://www.zurn.com/images/pdf/zpm07195.pdf You still have to use the usual wing eared adapters for hose bibs and others stuff. 

Hope this helps.


----------

